# Totalization Agreement Query



## Meepmeepy (Sep 17, 2014)

Quick question here regarding Totalization agreements.

My spouse came to the UK some years ago now and is permanently residing here they are from the US.

They started work self employed here almost immediately and has been self employed 
since their arrival.

We immediately got an Totalization agreement certificate dated from when they started working onwards and obviously still have this.

Our US accountant has never asked for a copy (just made sure we had one) and has done tax returns for my spouse for the last 3 years accordingly with little to no money owed to the IRS and all tax that was owed paid here in the UK. They mail off the returns.

We never sent a copy of the certificate to the IRS and they have yet to ask for one.

However after checking the ssa website to get a friend a certificate recently, I noticed right at the bottom it states self employed individuals must include the certificate with their returns. Something we have never done as I understood they would just ask
if they wished to see it. Obviously this was an unintentional error on our part.

Should we send a copy now? Should we just ignore the error and start including it with next years return? Anyone else have experience with this? Is it likely to be issue etc if you do know.

Thanks in advance for a reply


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Whatever you're doing is working. I've seen folks cite that instruction to include the totalization certificate with the filing, but I've never known of anyone who has done that. If there is a serious question, they'll get back to you. But for overseas taxpayers, it's rare unless you're Boris Johnson and brag in the newspapers about selling your horribly expensive house or something. (Boris has since renounced, or so I'm told.)


----------

